# Apple Cider Vinegar



## luvMyBRT

I know there are a few threads on this already...but when I did a search I didn't really find what I was looking for. 

I was wondering if adding ACV to Duncan's diet would be a good idea. I have read that it contains trace minerals and helps with yeast (no, Duncan does not have a problem with yeast). 

I also am wanting to make his urine more alkaline due to his urate stone condition. Am I correct in thinking that adding ACV would help with this?

I know the minimum dosage is 1 TBSP for an 80-100 pound dog, but what is the max. dosage?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## SilverBeat

Is acidity what causes grass to turn brown when dogs pee on it? If so, then yes adding ACV makes the urine more alkaline. 

I don;t know the maximum dosage but I thought in one of the threads here someone posted a dosage chart thingy. I will do some digging. 
You're going to have to really work up to it though. Start with one drop in the water bowl. If you dump a tablespoon in there he may not drink it because he doesn't care for the taste. And then you have a dog who isn't flushing his kidneys regularly...


----------



## Tobi

If you have any ground food you can put it in that as well, and or mix it with blood from the raw meats  our boy was finicky about it at first but with me coaxing him to drink the blood with it in it he now does it daily. I can attest that the grass is dying a little less now that he's been on ACV for a few weeks. I didn't really think about it much but ya it works like that i suppose. As far as dosing, On the gallon jug of Braggs that i've got i just use a capfull-ISH per day in his meal and it's worked wonders.


----------



## SilverBeat

I found what I was looking for but it was a dosage chart for garlic in dogs. Not ACV. 
I would just increase the amount of ACV you are giving him very slowly, and maybe do pH tests along the way? When you get the pH you want, that's the dosage you want, is what I would be assuming. I'm not sure you can really OD on Apple Cider Vinegar but you do want to make sure to increase the amount slowly [have I said that enough?] and dilute it in a lot of water, because a concentrated amount can do more harm than good.


----------



## luvMyBRT

That sounds good. Testing with pH strips along the way is a great idea. 

He always drinks a lot of water with his meals, so keeping the ACV dilute is not a problem. Glad to know that you can't really over dose on ACV.....


----------



## Northwoods10

Hmmmm I think we may have to start doing this. I have ACV in my cupboard....

We've been trying to teach the dogs to PEE in the woods too! They poop in the woods but like to pee in the yard. Morgan especially. Maybe this would help with some of the urine burns in the yard! DH would really appreciate that!


----------



## Adam76

Here's a link to some info on ACV for dogs
Apple Cider Vinegar for Dogs | Benefits of ACV


----------



## pandaparade

Tobi said:


> If you have any ground food you can put it in that as well, and or mix it with blood from the raw meats


DOH! I didn't even think about mixing it with ground food... you are... genious!!!!


----------



## baggie

Sorry to bump an old thread, but vinegar of any sort is very acidic, not alkaline. I mix our ACV with the food and avoid the water altogether. I tried mixing some ACV with water for myself once and it was horrible.


----------



## meggels

I plan to start giving it to Murphy. How much for a 22lb dog? I'd be putting it on his kibble, should I dilute it a little bit with some water and then pour it on kibble?


----------



## nykea

baggie said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread, but vinegar of any sort is very acidic, not alkaline. I mix our ACV with the food and avoid the water altogether. I tried mixing some ACV with water for myself once and it was horrible.


I don't agree with this one. Apparently ACV although acidic in itself, has alkalizing properties. Can't remember where I read it, but it was a good source, and also worked for us. my dog has the same problem as Duncan, and I was giving him 4 tbsp of ACV daily for 2 weeks. After next urianalysis, the crystals were gone. (the crystals form in acidic environment)


----------



## malluver1005

nykea said:


> I don't agree with this one. Apparently ACV although acidic in itself, has alkalizing properties. Can't remember where I read it, but it was a good source, and also worked for us. my dog has the same problem as Duncan, and I was giving him 4 tbsp of ACV daily for 2 weeks. After next urianalysis, the crystals were gone. (the crystals form in acidic environment)


I too believe that ACV makes the urine more alkaline. I was giving 2 tablespoons to Aspen in the mornings 5 times a week, and when we went in for a U/A, he came back with a pH of 8.0 ( very alkaline) and 2-3 struvite crystals. So I started adding a ton of water to his food and only give ACV 2 times a week now, and the crystals are gone and his urine is acidic again, pH 6.0.


----------



## luvMyBRT

baggie said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread, but vinegar of any sort is very acidic, not alkaline. I mix our ACV with the food and avoid the water altogether. I tried mixing some ACV with water for myself once and it was horrible.


Yes, the others are correct. ACV has an ALKALINE affect on urine, not acidic. There are numerous articles on the benefits of ACV.....I also know that people with gout (kinda similar to the urate bladder stones that my BRT has) take ACV to help keep there body alkaline.


----------



## andrea1

I read an article that apple cider vinegar are effective remedies of ringworm??


----------



## ShanniBella

andrea1 said:


> I read an article that apple cider vinegar are effective remedies of ringworm??


True and it also helps with demodectic mange. My girl is proof of that. Parasites do not like the taste of an acidic dog both inside and out


----------



## luvMyBRT

ShanniBella said:


> True and it also helps with demodectic mange. My girl is proof of that. Parasites do not like the taste of an acidic dog both inside and out


I may be wrong, but I don't think this statement is entirely correct. ACV does not make a dogs body acidic inside and out. As stated above, ACV has an alkaline/neutral affect on the body despite it itself being acidic. I do believe that ACV helps with ringworm, mange, etc because it has antibacterial, antiseptic, and anti fungal properties.


----------



## Sheltielover25

It helps my dog who has spay incontinence, too!


----------



## doggiedad

we have a bottle of Braggs (with the mother). i haven't given it
to my dog yet but i did put it in my fresh lemonade. a tbl spoon
added to a 16oz glass of lemonade. it was sweeten with raw honey.


----------



## ShanniBella

luvMyBRT said:


> I may be wrong, but I don't think this statement is entirely correct. ACV does not make a dogs body acidic inside and out. As stated above, ACV has an alkaline/neutral affect on the body despite it itself being acidic. I do believe that ACV helps with ringworm, mange, etc because it has antibacterial, antiseptic, and anti fungal properties.


According to all the research I have done on ACV it is true. Parasites are less likely to inhabit a dog whose system is acidic both inside and out. I have been giving it to my girl internally for 3 months and I also made a spray of 1 cup water with equal amounts of ACV and I spray it on her after being bathed or when we are hanging outside for a long period of time. Mosquitos can be crazy around here and they don't come near her when we are sitting out in the yard but I also have lemongrass and citronella plants around my yard which is a natural deterant for insects. I don't use insecticides on my dog for fleas and ticks. The only thing she gets is heartworm meds (interceptor) for 4 to 5 months out of the year. So, the ACV is used as a backup for her coat to deter parasites and so far it works.  by the way here is a link that states that parasites are less likely to inhabit a dog who is acidic inside and out 
Apple Cider Vinegar for Dogs


----------



## NicoleSmith

I use acetic acid or vinegar on pee and poop odors. It will instantly remove the odor of any of the two. I just don't know with regards to ingesting it.


----------



## ShanniBella

NicoleSmith said:


> I use acetic acid or vinegar on pee and poop odors. It will instantly remove the odor of any of the two. I just don't know with regards to ingesting it.


ACV has alot of health benefits for dogs as it does for us  Check out the link I posted to read about it 
Apple Cider Vinegar for Dogs


----------



## luvMyBRT

ShanniBella said:


> According to all the research I have done on ACV it is true. Parasites are less likely to inhabit a dog whose system is acidic both inside and out. I have been giving it to my girl internally for 3 months and I also made a spray of 1 cup water with equal amounts of ACV and I spray it on her after being bathed or when we are hanging outside for a long period of time. Mosquitos can be crazy around here and they don't come near her when we are sitting out in the yard but I also have lemongrass and citronella plants around my yard which is a natural deterant for insects. I don't use insecticides on my dog for fleas and ticks. The only thing she gets is heartworm meds (interceptor) for 4 to 5 months out of the year. So, the ACV is used as a backup for her coat to deter parasites and so far it works.  by the way here is a link that states that parasites are less likely to inhabit a dog who is acidic inside and out
> Apple Cider Vinegar for Dogs


Yes, I have seen that link and it's the only one I've ever seen that states that ACV makes a dog acidic both inside and out. I just have a hard time thinking that is correct after the months and months of research I've done on things to do to help the health condition my dog has. ACV may make the skin on the outside acidic for a period of time when applied topically, but if ingested it has an alkaline/neutralizing affect. I have no doubt about it.

Here are the links I've found that state the affects of ACV:

"ACV *normalizes *the blood's acid alkaline balance and its potassium-rich ingredients remineralize the body."
Apple Cider Vinegar for Dogs | Benefits of ACV

Chart of acidifying and alkalizing foods

Detailed Listing of Acid / Alkaline Forming Foods

"Ash – gives ACV its alkaline property which aids your body in maintaining proper pH levels for a healthy alkaline state."
The Benefits of Apple Cider Vinegar | Natural Health & Organic Living Blog

"If your dog has been diagnosed with Oxalate crystals, know that there has been some success with reducing the oxalate rich foods in the diet for a period of time and working to *alkalize the urine pH*. Alkalizing foods acceptable for healing in our carnivorous pets include ripe apples, bananas, pumpkin, raw honey, alfalfa sprouts and non-distilled vinegar (*organic apple cider vinegar*)."
Does You Pet Have Kidney Or Bladder Stones?

"By mixing in the food or water of your dog, *apple cider vinegar will restore the acid/alkaline balance *of his digestive tract, getting rid of the brown spots in the lawn. A *correct PH balance* also helps keep away the fleas, black flies, ticks, and other external parasites. Your dog will have less chance of getting ringworm, staph infections, streptococcus, and mange."
Benefits To Using Apple Cider Vinegar For Your Dog's Health - Askedweb : Information Community

None of what I've found states that ACV makes the inside of a dog acidic. I'll have to do some more research about what it does to the outside of a dog when applied topically....I've read that it makes the skin acidic and then the opposite, that it brings the skins pH back to neutral....so I'm not sure yet.

Despite all that, I'm glad that it's working great for your dogs! :becky: It has been helping to keep my dogs urine alkaline which helps with his urate bladder stones.


----------



## luvMyBRT

ShanniBella said:


> by the way here is a link that states that parasites are less likely to inhabit a dog who is acidic inside and out
> Apple Cider Vinegar for Dogs


Did you read through the entire article? It contradicts itself a few times. 

Here it states:
"Fleas, flies, ticks and bacteria, external parasites, ring worm, fungus, staphylococcus, streptococcus, pneumococcus, mange, etc., are unlikely to inhabit a dog whose system is acidic inside and out."

and:
"the ACV rinse makes the skin too acidic for a re-infestation."

Then here is states:
"ACV normalizes the pH levels of the skin." 

And then here, someone comes along and corrects all the mistakes:

Gretchen from Coronado, Ca writes, "Hi I just read Wendy Volhard's article on ACV for dogs. I'm a HHP (holistic health practitioner) and have just read the ACV book by BRAGG. I noticed some mistakes on your info page that are important and would like to share with you. I have my own website as well and appreciate all feedback. 

2ND PARAGRAPH

If it reads anywhere from 6. 2 - 6. 5, your dog's system is exactly where it should be. If it is 7. 5 or higher, the diet you are feeding is too alkaline,

(IT SHOULD READ IF YOUR NUMBERS ARE LOWER YOU ARE TOO ACIDIC~ TOO ALKALINE IS NOT A PROBLEM)

and ACV will re-establish the correct balance.

6TH PARAGRAPH
Fleas, flies, ticks and bacteria, external parasites, ring worm, fungus, staphylococcus, streptococcus, pneumococcus, mange, etc. , are unlikely to inhabit a dog whose system is acidic 

(SHOULD READ ALKALINE DISEASE DOES NOT GROW IN AN ALKALINE STATE) inside and out.

6TH PARAGRAPH
All fleas drown in soapy water and the ACV rinse makes the skin too acidic (ALKALINE) for a re-infestation. A

CV ALTHOUGH IT SEEMS TO BE ACIDIC TURNS TO ALKALINE WHEN IT HITS THE BODY.

I HOPE THIS HELPS."

Not trying to beat a dead horse. Just don't want any misinformation posted as if it's fact.


----------

